# Gesucht das Item "einfacher Dolch" [abgeschlossen!]



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nun erweitere ich meine Suche auf dieses Forum hier, da ich bis jetzt
noch keine Erfolg damit hatte.

Daten zum Item:

*einfacher Dolch*

Dropchance in Ramponierten Truhen 0,6% (auch in den Todesminen)

hungernder Toter Tirisfal auf der Insel im See neben dem Kloster 0,3%
in den anderen Anfangsgebieten Dropchancen von 0,2-0,1 und weniger

wenn euch so ein Dolch über den Weg läuft, bitte an mich senden

1mal wäre gut - 2mal wäre spitze

es winkt eine *Belohnung* von *60g* je Dolch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die Hordenfraktion - Handel über das Goblin-AH möglich!


hier noch einige Mobs, die den mit 0,2% droppen

Felsnischeneber - Wald von Elwynn 
Scharlachroter - Krieger Tirisfal 
Winterwolf - Dun Morogh 
Großer Nachtsauger - Tirisfal 


Vielleicht finde ich auf diesem Wege noch einen Spieler vom Server Mannoroth,
der in anderen Foren nicht aktiv ist.

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: Nein, es ist kein Item mit dem Exploren einfacher wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (21. Oktober 2008)

wozu denn? =)


----------



## Reho (21. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> wozu denn? =)



Ich denke mal für nen 19er PvP Twink!

Das ist für Spieler die es woanders nit weit bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu hab ich Angst vor Flames xD


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Na ob das für nen Pvptwink ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich tippe auf Styleequip


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Sicher: Der ist ja auch IMBA!!!!!11!!Elf: Einfacher Dolch


----------



## jolk (21. Oktober 2008)

Lvl 1 PvP char wenn...2,5 dps ist wenig für 19 für 1 aber viel xD


----------



## Mikaster (21. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für nen 19er PvP Twink!
> 
> Das ist für Spieler die es woanders nit weit bringen
> 
> ...



oder es ist für rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (21. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Na ob das für nen Pvptwink ist?
> Ich tippe auf Styleequip



Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es aber ein seeeeeeehr hässliches Styleeq^^


----------



## Sinthorix (21. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für nen 19er PvP Twink!
> 
> Das ist für Spieler die es woanders nit weit bringen
> 
> ...





also 1. denk mal für 1ner twink odr?

ist der besste meines wissens xD =)


übrigens den haben paar im startgebit der ist ja ned bop bekommst du sicher =)



2. 19ner pvp find ich persöhnlich noch witztig!!!

und heut zu tage  kannst du wenn du nicht verzaubert + equipt bist im pvp nimmer viel machen,
bei uns auf dem Realmpool 

egal mit welchem lvl du pvp machst.

10-19   (hat immer 6 pvp chars dabei)


20-29 sehr viele 29er

30-39 das gleiche

40-49 auch viele biessel weniger aber xD

50-59 mhmm hab ich mich noch ned geachtet xD

und 60ger pvp chars gibbtes auch nen haufen xD

70 so odr soow xD


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es aber ein seeeeeeehr hässliches Styleeq^^


Vieleicht ist er masochistisch veranlagt?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Gegen wen willst Du denn mit Lvl1 PVP spielen? Wenn Du im Gegnergebiet bist, hast Du alleine durch Entdecken der Landschaft Lvl 2 erreicht.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Lasst das doch seine Sache sein.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Gegen wen willst Du denn mit Lvl1 PVP spielen? Wenn Du im Gegnergebiet bist, hast Du alleine durch Entdecken der Landschaft Lvl 2 erreicht.


Duelle?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Wir rätseln doch nur, wozu er das haben will. Besonders toll sieht das Teil ja nicht aus. Also fällt Styleequip schonmal weg. Der Mensch ist halt nunmal neugierig. ich dementsprechend auch.


----------



## Sinthorix (21. Oktober 2008)

naaaajjaaaa ev interessiert ihn wie gut man einen lvl 1 char machen kann?

hp mässig ausweichtechnisch odr soow?



aso mir selber hat das aursüsten meiner 19ner spass gmeacht und des 10ner schurken...!

das spielen mhmm am anfang wars lustig ^^
abr mit der zeit mach ich lieber 70ger ^^  equipt mässig coooler


abr ab und zu wenn ich lust habe mach ich 19ner just for fun =)


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wir rätseln doch nur, wozu er das haben will. Besonders toll sieht das Teil ja nicht aus. Also fällt Styleequip schonmal weg. Der Mensch ist halt nunmal neugierig. ich dementsprechend auch.



Und wenn ein Ball um die Ecke rollt, bist du so neugierig um hinterher zuschauen wo er hin rollt?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

soll ich euch wirklich aufklären ;-)

hmm nein ich warte mal was da noch so kommt ...


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

interessieren tut mich das jetzt aber auch brennen wozu er die braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider bin ich nicht auf  Mannoroth -.-


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Ball um die Ecke rollt, bist du so neugierig um hinterher zuschauen wo er hin rollt?


Ein schwacher Vergleich.

Wenn jemand 60G für einen Gegenstand bietet, wo es mit Level 3 einen besseren Dolch für 4S beim Händler gibt, finde ich die Frage schon berechtigt.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2008)

Leute, das ist ein Item für etwas, von dem ihr alle hier keine Ahnung habt: RP nämlich.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hmm nein ich warte mal was da noch so kommt ...


Du bist fies! Wir sind doch allesamt phantasielose Gamer!


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ein schwacher Vergleich.
> 
> Wenn jemand 60G für einen Gegenstand bietet, wo es mit Level 3 einen besseren Dolch für 4S beim Händler gibt, finde ich die Frage schon berechtigt.




Ich mein ja nur, vielleicht hat er auch eine Wette abgeschlossen. Wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Item für etwas, von dem ihr alle hier keine Ahnung habt: RP nämlich.


Der Dolch dürfte doch das Modell mit einem anderen Dolch teilen, oder? Ausserdem gibts ne menge Leute, die Ahnung von RP haben. Eines der ersten Antworten war doch: Styleequip.


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Item für etwas, von dem ihr alle hier keine Ahnung habt: RP nämlich.



ich spiel RP -.- *schnief*


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Item für etwas, von dem ihr alle hier keine Ahnung habt: RP nämlich.




zur info : mannoroth ist ein pvp-server auch, wenn ich dort weniger durch pvp - als durch
exploren auffalle - bzw. durch meine hänger in buglöchern ;-)

also ich werde gegen 15 uhr - etwas licht ins dunkel bringen muss noch den draenei finden
... ihr wisst ja - "licht! nicht vergessen!"

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> zur info : mannoroth ist ein pvp-server auch, wenn ich dort weniger durch pvp - als durch
> exploren auffalle - bzw. durch meine hänger in buglöchern ;-)
> 
> also ich werde gegen 15 uhr - etwas licht ins dunkel bringen muss noch den draenei finden
> ...



das is ja noch NE HALBE STUNDE!! das halt ich nicht aus *hibbel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (21. Oktober 2008)

Auf Level 1 kann man noch keine 2 Dolche tragen... Also ist es wohl sehr wahrscheinlich für RP. 
RP ist das, was Leute mit Namen wie Butterstulle, Légòlâs und Darkshadow nicht machen.


----------



## Batista1992 (21. Oktober 2008)

Oder er plant eine Powerlevelingaktion wo er schon ab Level 1 das beste Equip haben möchte.. is zwar unlogisch aber keine ahnung ^^ 

Los mach 15 uhr dann kann ich auch endlich in den scheiß bücherladen die Lektüre für die Schule kaufen -.-


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

es hat nicht zufällig was mit dem komischen erfolgssystem zu tun? 

sowas wie : besitze alle dolche oder so ( ja das is unrealistisch ich weiß ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Nur ist Mannoroth kein RP-Server.... Möööp!


----------



## youngceaser (21. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nur, vielleicht hat er auch eine Wette abgeschlossen. Wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo bei usn aufm server hat auch mal einer 5kg geboten für den jenigen der ihm zuerst 5 items bringt 2er 2,5k gold und des bis paltz 4 vlt ist es ja wircklich sowas


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt mir noch fast am plausibelsten... Erst zig Tage playedTime für Equip mit dem Main spielen, damit man seinen Twink in Rekordzeit hochjuckelt. Klingt wirklich etwas seltsam....


----------



## deHaar (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht möchte er ein "einfacher" Schurke sein, mit einfachen Handschuhen, einfachem Gürtel etc. also alles einfach, nur nicht alles auch einfach zu kriegen (siehe Dropchance)! 
Für viele sicherlich einfach unbegreiflich, aber später wirds einfacher, wenn der Herr Explorer Brandolf Licht ins Dunkle bringt (mit ner einfachen Kerze oder so).


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


----------



## deHaar (21. Oktober 2008)

OK, ich nicht nehmen Kerze… Dann muss er eben nen Pal fürn Lichtblitz ranschaffen!


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte er ein "einfacher" Schurke sein, mit einfachen Handschuhen, einfachem Gürtel etc. also alles einfach, nur nicht alles auch einfach zu kriegen (siehe Dropchance)!
> Für viele sicherlich einfach unbegreiflich, aber später wirds einfacher, wenn der Herr Explorer Brandolf Licht ins Dunkle bringt (mit ner einfachen Kerze oder so).



8! 8 mal einfach xD

 aber das mit der wette klingt schon ganz gut


----------



## riggedi (21. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


... like a candle in the wind ... *träller*

Riggedi


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2008)

gibs zu du bist in wirklichkeit brain und mit dem dolch kann man das system knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann laesst du die 10 mio spieler hypnostrahlen sehen und diese werden dann dir zur weltherrschaft verhelfen 
naja keine sorge pinky wird schon was falsch machen


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Er sammelt alle Items in WoW und der dolch ist das einzigste Item, das er noch braucht.


----------



## talsimir (21. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gibs zu du bist in wirklichkeit brain und mit dem dolch kann man das system knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nimm weniger von den Bunten Partypillen, BITTE!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Narf!


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gibs zu du bist in wirklichkeit brain und mit dem dolch kann man das system knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





toll jetzt geht mir das blöde lied wieder fünf tage im Kopf rum -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punani (21. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Er sammelt alle Items in WoW und der dolch ist das einzigste Item, das er noch braucht.



und du meinst echt dass er die gleven von illidan z.b. vor dem pissdolch hat,ja? XD


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Punani schrieb:


> und du meinst echt dass er die gleven von illidan z.b. vor dem pissdolch hat,ja? XD



Die Gleven hat doch eh jeder 2. T6 Schurke /Fury Krieger. Die Kunst wäre TF, Sulfuras und die Atiesh Stäbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Nanana! Wer wirft denn gleich mit Fäkalwörtern um sich?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde Diana immer vermissen *heul*


----------



## jolk (21. Oktober 2008)

3 Uhr ! Los auflösen!


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

15.00 gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

15:02 ...


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. Oktober 2008)

auflösen!!^^


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. Oktober 2008)

15.03 Uhr


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

wetten er hat schon volle hohsen!


----------



## jolk (21. Oktober 2008)

och nö..nicht schon wieder ein Zähl thread xD


----------



## Unexcelledx (21. Oktober 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> wetten er hat schon volle hohsen!


genau das wollt ich auch grad sagen ...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

sorry aufgrund eines real-live-lags die verspätete auflösung kommt jetzt


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> wetten er hat schon volle hohsen!



Hosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. Oktober 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> sorry aufgrund eines real-live-lags die verspätete auflösung kommt jetzt


jajajjaja


----------



## WeRkO (21. Oktober 2008)

gogogogogogogoggogogo *wissen will*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Hosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrum?


----------



## talsimir (21. Oktober 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> gogogogogogogoggogogo *wissen will*


Ist ja gut lasst ihn doch mal SCHREIBEN!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. Oktober 2008)

beildich beim schreiben scheiswass auf fehler^^


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

volle hohsen volle hohsen nanana...!


----------



## Tante V (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> sorry aufgrund eines real-live-lags die verspätete auflösung kommt jetzt



komm schon lass dich nicht bitten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Thread wird eh vorher geschlossen xD


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. Oktober 2008)

gluabe ich nich erst nach dem post weil die mods auch wissen wolle nwass es mit dieser aktion auf sich hatt^^


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

der verkackeiert uns doch....


----------



## rko87 (21. Oktober 2008)

ich platze gleich


----------



## wowhunter (21. Oktober 2008)

SAAG..... *keuch* ES ..... MIR!!!! *hust*^^


----------



## talsimir (21. Oktober 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> ich platze gleich



Ja bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (21. Oktober 2008)

Die eigentlich Wette war wahrscheinlich, wieviele Leute sich für so einen Schwachsinn interessieren und den Thread anwachsen lassen! Naja, ich bin auf jeden Fall drauf reingefallen…


----------



## Batista1992 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub da kommt nix mehr...


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Leute, er hat grad real live laggs... kann man nichts machen. Hatte Ich heute auch an der Kasse beim Rewe, scheiß laggs da immer. Glaub werd mal den Server wechseln -_-


----------



## deHaar (21. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, er hat grad real live laggs... kann man nichts machen. Hatte Ich heute auch an der Kasse beim Rewe, scheiß laggs da immer. Glaub werd mal den Server wechseln -_-




Genau, wechsel doch vom Server "Berlin" zum Server "München", vielleicht lagts da weniger und die PVP-Spieler sind schwächer!


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es eigentlich Latte, aber ich muss den Beitragszähler puschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab bestimmt schon so um die 1000 Beiträge, aber meine andren buffed Profile wurden ja gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

du hast nen gm ava .. kopier doch die chars einfach so xD


----------



## essey (21. Oktober 2008)

immerhin spannendster Thread seit langer Zeit hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (21. Oktober 2008)

is doch ganz einfach ... 



Klingt für mich ale würde er ein Level 1 Duell mitn Kollegen machen wollen ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

also das mit dem level 1 char stimmt wirklich

erster mit der richtigen antwort war jolk - gz

also es handelt sich um einen lvl 1 schurken

er hat schon ca. 8 ehrenhafte siege ca. 24 ehre auf seinem
konto

und schon viele unzählige duelle gegen lvl 1-16 chars gewonnen
(in goldhain)

er treibt sich gerne in den anfangsgebieten der horde
rum und wartet nur darauf angegriffen zu werden - ihr wisst ja
anfängerschutz - meist sind diese hordler nicht allein oder
in begleitung unterwegs und daher sind die siege noch so wenige
oder aber die hordler schaffen es nach der schockphase es noch
zu einem ihrer wachen...

ein blutelf pala lvl 12 weinte, weil er mich nicht down bekam 
das flüsterte mir ein hordenspion über ein anders forum

2 lvl 10 druiden die mich gleichzeitig angriffen waren überrascht,
dass ich einen nach dem anderen niedermachte - der 2. entkam
mit 5% bei der wache

nun zum schurken

wie ihr schon geschrieben habt er ist bestens ausgerüstet aber nur mit
items die nicht gebunden werden - das ist wichtig!

denn die Level2 - Gefahr ist wirklich da und die Ausstattung ist sehr teuer ;-)

aber wolkentaenzer - so schnell wird man nicht lvl 2 mein Twink ist bei
365/400 und dem ist if , Goldhain, xr, Ratchet, Rutheran und Darnassus bekannt
auch das Tal der Prüfungen


nun zu der Ausstattung:

*HP hat er 805
Rüstung 337  (neuer Wert)
AP 51
Krit 23,47

das alles ungebufft !*

die beste Fernwaffe für Level 1(einen Bogen) hat er auch schon

doch leider fehlt der beste Level 1 Dolch

der oben gesuchte

dann wäre mein LvlL 1 PvP Twink bestmöglich ausgestattet

ohne XP ohne BoB Items

gruß

Brandolf


----------



## talsimir (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also das mit dem level 1 char stimmt wirklich
> 
> erster mit der richtigen antwort war jolk - gz
> 
> ...



Du hast ja langeweile und ich auch also hade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Aha


----------



## essey (21. Oktober 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wie wohl die meisten erwartet hatten)


----------



## Cupertino (21. Oktober 2008)

Aha...


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

schlechter witz!!


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Oktober 2008)

gz zum full-quote :-/

Lustiger zeitvertreib .-) 

auf wieviel Ehre möchtest den Schurken denn bringen?


----------



## rko87 (21. Oktober 2008)

lvl 16er? triffst du die überhaupt ?


----------



## Hanneh (21. Oktober 2008)

nerf schurken *hust*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> denn die Level2 - Gefahr ist wirklich da und die Ausstattung ist sehr teuer ;-)
> 
> aber wolkentaenzer - so schnell wird man nicht lvl 2 mein Twink ist bei
> 365/400 und dem ist if , Goldhain, xr, Ratchet, Rutheran und Darnassus bekannt
> auch das Tal der Prüfungen



Hm.. Dann wurden die EPs fürs Entdecken runtergeschraubt? Ich bin mal mit einem Troll ins Blutelfenstartgebiet gelaufen. Als ich an Silbermond vorbeikam hat er Level 2 errreicht. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich nicht immer 100% auf dem Weg geblieben bin.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

''Ihr Ruf bei der 'Expedition des Buffed.Forum' hat sich um 1500 Rufpunkte verschlechtert''


----------



## lopu (21. Oktober 2008)

> Hm.. Dann wurden die EPs fürs Entdecken runtergeschraubt?



Haben sie bestimmt.. War echt unbalanced, find ich auch.

Gruß ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Habe mal mit nem Lvl2 Bankchar ein Duell gegen einen 70er gemacht. Hatte sogar diverse Treffer mit 1 Punkt Schaden!


----------



## Philipp23 (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer poste mal den Arsenal link von dem lvl 1 charakter.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Explorer poste mal den Arsenal link von dem lvl 1 charakter.



Charaktere unter Level 10 werden nicht im Arsenal angezeigt.


----------



## JacobyVII (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde die idee mit dem lvl 1er PvP twink irgendwie witzig...nur is sie vollkommensinnlos meiner meinung nach


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

also mein angebot ist absolut ernst gemeint

ich habe schon einge zeit mit farmen nach dem dolch verbracht


....

noch was ich bin in münchen - nie nie was von bayrischer gemütlichkeit gehört? ^^

.....

das mit dem sammeln stimmt zwar auch, aber das wird ein anderes thema
das nur visuell spannend wird und ich euch gleich zeigen werde um was es geht.

.....

ich hätte jetzt wirklich nie gedacht, das meine suche solch interesse mit sich bringt

.... 

wer den pvp-schurken in aktion sehen will, müsste sich einen allietwink auf mannorth
erstellen 

....

langeweile, bestimmt nicht nur der reiz am ungewöhnlichen nicht so 08/15-mäßigem
das ist doch klar, vor allem dem der meine anderen beiträge kennt

....

ja an eine gilde mit solch lvl 1 chars habe ich schon gedacht - aber ich denke mal
dass nicht viele so "verrückt sind" so viel gold in einen lvl 1 char zu stecken ;-)


aber es macht mächtig viel spass - im brachland - die horde zu schocken

oder für mich ?? hordler in die flucht zu schlagen

oder sie sich an der wache ausloggen zu sehen und dann kommt so ein
lvl 70 pvp krieger der beim ersten schlag auch noch daneben haut ..
der 2. war dann ein schmerzloser tot ^^ (wirklich erlebt)

schade nur, dass man den chat der gegnerischen fraktion mitlesen kann

würde zu gern wissen, was die da schreiben - ... bin lvl 11.. bitte helft mich mich haut dauernd
ein allie um ... welches lvl ...  ... lvl 1 .... lol fang lieber eine andere klasse an

oder auf das erste gm-ticket bin ich schon gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß

brandolf

der spass am ungewöhnlichen hat


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> also ich finde die idee mit dem lvl 1er PvP twink irgendwie witzig...nur is sie vollkommensinnlos meiner meinung nach


Wenn es witzig ist und Spass macht ist es nicht sinnlos. Man spielt doch für den Spass. Ich finde es schön, daß WoW so etwas kreatives ermöglicht.


----------



## PQWatts (21. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Explorer poste mal den Arsenal link von dem lvl 1 charakter.



Das geht doch gar nicht... oder ??? wird doch erst ab lvl10 angezeigt ^^

aber noch mal GZ - der beste Thread heute - bis jetzt.... 
wie neugierig doch manche sind (mich eingeschlossen)

Grüsse PQWatts

edit: da war schon wieder einer schneller ^^


----------



## Philipp23 (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer mach ein paar screens vom Charakter.


----------



## BleaKill (21. Oktober 2008)

wie heisst denn dein char auf mannoroth alli seite?^^ brandolf?


----------



## Trinitix (21. Oktober 2008)

Der beste Fred seit langem wieder.. dickes Danke an brandolf.
Auf die Idee bin ich persönlich noch nicht gekommen aber mit einem lvl 10 hunter (107,2% ausweichen) ists auch ganz witzig vor allem wenn die 70er keine Trefferwertung besitzen....sorgt doch manchmal für erstaunte Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Idee werde ich auch mal ausprobieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke

Trinitix


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> schade nur, dass man den chat der gegnerischen fraktion mitlesen kann
> 
> würde zu gern wissen, was die da schreiben - ... bin lvl 11.. bitte helft mich mich haut dauernd
> ein allie um ... welches lvl ...  ... lvl 1 .... lol fang lieber eine andere klasse an
> ...



Mach Dir doch noch einen Gästeaccount und erstelle einen Hordie auf Mannoroth, dann kannste ja den Chat mitlesen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> lvl 16er? triffst du die überhaupt ?



und wie ich sie treffe

auch lvl 70er hab ich schon auf 92% nach ca. 7-10 des schlagens gebracht, 
da einer meinte mir haust du nicht mal 1% weg und ich es auf einen versuch
ankommen lies


@silmarilli - soviel wie nur möglich ;-) oder bis ein wanted schild vor kreuzweg
auf mich aufmerksam macht und mich keiner mehr angreift ^^

@wolkentaenzer - es gibt 55 oder 45 xp für entdeckungen damit habe ich dann
meine reichweite ausgelegt - mit leider kleinen fehlern

vielleicht mache ich ja einen neuen klon und der machts besser, leider verliere ich
dann die ehre

@soramac - ist der ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@jacobyVII - ist deine meinung, aber glaube mir es macht wirklich spass
vor allem wenn ein lvl 11 schurke einen heiltrank im duell vor goldhain einnimmt
um sein duell etwas in die länge zu ziehen und das vor einigen zuschauern


----------



## Trinitix (21. Oktober 2008)

Beim lesen ist mir noch was eingefallen:
du schreibst in deinem 1. Post das 1 Dolch gut währe, 2 währen spitze
meines Wissens kann man doch erst mit lvl 10 Beidhändigkeit erlernen oder irre ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinitix


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Trinitix schrieb:


> Beim lesen ist mir noch was eingefallen:
> du schreibst in deinem 1. Post das 1 Dolch gut währe, 2 währen spitze
> meines Wissens kann man doch erst mit lvl 10 Beidhändigkeit erlernen oder irre ich mich
> 
> ...



ähm meinst du etwa eine verzauberung reicht? nein da sind schon für bestimmte klasse
2 nötig wobei ich von der 2. nicht so sehr begeistert bin

und waffen im kampf wechseln kann man

ich hab auch 2 umhänge - einen mit rüssi und einen mit verstohlenheit, ja der bringt sogar etwas
das gold muss fließen ;-)

ach ja 2 verschiedene schuhe brauch man auch - man will ja auch manchmal schnell von A nach B kommen

;-)


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub der verkackeiert uns echt!
so ein rl lohser nerd kann man doch nicht sein!


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> ich glaub der verkackeiert uns echt!
> so ein rl lohser nerd kann man doch nicht sein!



du verkackat uns alle


----------



## jolk (21. Oktober 2008)

1. kann man Charakter unter 10 nicht im Arsenal anschauen
2. Tja ich bin halt gut...war doch klar dass er das macht xD


----------



## deHaar (21. Oktober 2008)

Ob das jetzt alles stimmt oder nicht, ich find die Idee gleichermaßen krank wie cool! 
Viel Spass damit, sollte es stimmen… 
… und viel Spass, falls Du uns nur vereierst!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit, sollte es stimmen…
> … und viel Spass, falls Du uns nur vereierst!



Das ist doch mal echter Sportsgeist!


----------



## Ben313 (21. Oktober 2008)

Explorer, wie biste eigentlich auf die Idde gekommen, sowas zu machen?


----------



## riggedi (21. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> du verkackat uns alle





deHaar schrieb:


> &#8230; und viel Spass, falls Du uns nur vereierst!


Oh Mann, ihr kennt alle Explorer Brandolf nicht - schämt Euch!

Riggedi


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr kennt alle Explorer Brandolf nicht - schämt Euch!
> 
> Riggedi


wieso?


----------



## Ben313 (21. Oktober 2008)

4Fachpost. 

Is ja geil. mein rekord is 3fachpost aber das is zu geil ;P


----------



## riggedi (21. Oktober 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> sorry für den doppel post


JAWOLL - Vierfach Post! GZ!

Riggedi

Edit:
Den Titel "Explorer" kann nur Brandolf selbst tragen, weil er für viele Bilder und Infos zu entlegenen Spots gesorgt hat, von denen die meisten hier noch nie etwas gehört haben!


----------



## Fuhubi (21. Oktober 2008)

ja beruhigt euch...passiert


----------



## Knochentier (21. Oktober 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18610
hat auch 2.5 dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die "selben stats" und dropchance von 98%


- im kommenar zu dem item steht:
"so mein 1er ist fertig

Waffenhand dieses schöne Teil mit 15 agi drauf. Dann die Rüstung, die man am Anfang kaufen kann. Komplett verzaubert, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Brust 100 HP, Armschienen 9 stam, Handschuhe 15agi, Hose 40 stam und 12 bewe, Stiefel 7stam)

Dazu noch die Banditenmaske eines Blutelfen und 100gp verzaubert. Als exklusivstes Stück besitze ich die Schultern vom Sonnenwendefest mit 26AP (Stamm der Zandalar) drauf. Wie ich da hingekommen bin? Beim Laufen hätte ich gelevelt, also Hexer-Taxi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich ein freak?! 887hp, 78% ausweichen, 105% crit sprechen für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## riggedi (21. Oktober 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> ja beruhigt euch...passiert


Keine Sorge, wird sicher gleich von einem (hübschen) Mod entfernt!

Riggedi


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt alles stimmt oder nicht, ich find die Idee gleichermaßen krank wie cool!
> Viel Spass damit, sollte es stimmen…
> … und viel Spass, falls Du uns nur vereierst!




danke für die wirklich nette antwort


- also ich sag euch mal was - ich würde jetzt an dieser stelle wirklich sehr sehr gerne
schreiben - 

LOL reingeflallen das stimmt alles nicht - wissend, das in deutschland einige explorieren
würden über meine frechheit

doch leider *stimmt alles*,

was ich hier schreibe und es ist mein ernst mit den
60G scheut euch die dropchance an -  ich selbst hab schon 400 mobs auf der
insel von tirisfal umgehauen ohne erfolg


ach ja nochwas - 

von wegen rl-loser nerd

ich habe familie und einen 6 jährigen sohn, mit dem ich sehr viel zeit verbringe
und einer geregelten arbeit gehe ich auch nach...

aufgrund dieser tatsache - bin ich zeitlich schon kaum in raids meiner sehr erfolgreichen
gilde und daher bin ich als gelegenheitsspieler auch ans exploren geraten und auf die
idee mit dem lvl 1 gekommen

deren anfang in norhaintal nahm, als ich einem bekannten half eine neue gilde zu gründen
und einen lvl 1 char auf meinem account erstellte für die unterschrift

in der wartezeit habe ich dann seinen lvl 3 char recht böse, damal ohne itempush verhauen

das war die geburtsstunde

ein bild werde ich heut abend einstellen

###########################

ich danke allen beteiligten hier, dass meine ernst gemeinte suche so viel werbung bekommen hat
vielleicht findet sich der dolch endlich

wer noch immer nicht glauben kann, den lad ich ein nach goldhain oder ratchet auf dem server
mannoroth zu kommen um es mit eigenen augen zu sehen, dass es diesen schurken wirklich gibt

gruß

brandolf

hab wirklich nicht gedacht, das meine suche hier im forum so endet


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (21. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> JAWOLL - Vierfach Post! GZ!
> 
> Riggedi
> 
> ...




Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die wuchtige Machete kann man als Schurke auf lvl 1 allerdings noch nicht anlegen, man lernt Schwerter erst ab lvl 10.
Aber b2t: Finde das echt ne nette Idee aber wüsste da doch 100 Wege mein Gold besser auszugeben , naja wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (21. Oktober 2008)

Brandolf weiss sicher, wie oft er da reingepostet und etliche Spots beschrieben hat:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112

Riggedi


----------



## youngceaser (21. Oktober 2008)

lol nur schade das ich dir sagen muss das dein char bald lvln wird den mit wotlk kommt lvln durch pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für dich finde es aber gut da es weniger pvp twinks gibt


----------



## sp4rkl3z (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12774

Bild und Beitrag zu einem LvL1 "PvP" Schurken mit 985Leben


----------



## Kurta (21. Oktober 2008)

hmm vlt einfach zu viel Gold? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2008)

grad kein lvl 1 schurke on schade

hätte dich gern mal gesehen^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Nimm weniger von den Bunten Partypillen, BITTE!


hdf BITTE wenn dus nicht verstehst


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

so nun hier etwas verspätet ein bild von meine level 1 schurken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

und hier nun antworten zu dem geschriebenen seit gestern

@riggedi - vielen dank für deine geschriebenen wort - das sport mich weiter an meine neuesten 
explorer erkenntnisse zu posten (heut werden neue bilder eingestellt)

@knochentier - tjal, nur ist diese waffe - BOB!
das bedeutet - das umhauen des mobs bringt xp den ort an dem sich der mob befindet bringt xp
und die waffe kann nicht beliebig versendet werden und es stehen weniger einsatzgebiete für
den schurken zur wahl, da 400xp nicht die welt sind und dannach level 2 kommt

zu deinen werten... interessant wie du mit level 1 etwas tragen kannst, das level 5 benötigt
*("Dazu noch die Banditenmaske eines Blutelfen und 100gp verzaubert")*

was mich zu deinen weiteren, mir nicht nachvollziehbaren werten führt
beweglichkeit auf die waffe - in hohen levelbreichen gut aber für level 1 absolut sinnlos
auch kommst du damit nicht auf folgende werte

*"Bin ich ein freak?! 887hp, 78% ausweichen, 105% crit sprechen für sich"*

hp ist ungebufft nicht mehr als 805 drinnen - ausweichen hab ich nicht angeschaut bei meinem
schurken, wobei ist sagen muss, dass die verzauberung ausweichen +12, glaube ich war es,
auf umhang nichts gebracht hat...

und 105% -   niemals schaffst du ohne buffs - dass meine 23,47% durch deine waffenverzauberung
erhöht werden können - ja aber nicht um über 80% ;-)


@sinured93 - ach, das gold ist schnell wieder verdient ;-)

@youngceaser - tja daher meine nicht gebundene ausrüstung - ok meine erfolge muss dann für mich
aufsummieren .... grumel

@sp4rkl3z - das war einmal - 150 hp auf brust geht definitiv nur ab item für level 35 und höher
glaub mir ich habe alles ausprobiert und hab das recht teuer bezahlen müssen, wobei mein main
und mein 70er twink halt dann diese verzauberungen oder verbesserungen bekommen haben

@kronas - bin mit brandolf gestern am erz farmen gewesen - werde heut' so gegen 21 uhr
mit brandolf on sein, dass kannst mich ja anschreiben


gruß

brandolf

p.s.: was ihr mit dem gold habt? es gibt dailies


----------



## Ollimua (22. Oktober 2008)

Man muss keine Doppelposts machen. Den Text hätte man auch gut zu dem Screen stellen können. 
Der Screen sagt ja rein garnichts aus. mach mal lieber einen Ingamescreen von deiner Ehre und deinem EQ.


----------



## Doomsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für nen 19er PvP Twink!
> 
> Das ist für Spieler die es woanders nit weit bringen
> 
> ...


Du spielst allianz. nuff said.


----------



## Messia (22. Oktober 2008)

er schreibt auch dass er nen extra umhang mit verstohlenheit hat.klasse wenn man erst ab level 2 stealthen kann


----------



## Technocrat (22. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Nur ist Mannoroth kein RP-Server.... Möööp!



Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber man kann RP auch auf nicht-RP Servern betreiben. Frechheit, sowas, da muß Blizzard echt mal was gegen unternehmen!


----------



## Zalasta (22. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber man kann RP auch auf nicht-RP Servern betreiben. Frechheit, sowas, da muß Blizzard echt mal was gegen unternehmen!



^^ selber schuld wer's auf nem RP Server macht.. bei uns aufm Realm war auch mal ne RP Gilde xD Man wurd die gut abgefarmt gnehehehe xD


----------



## nuriina (22. Oktober 2008)

Level 1 Twinks gibts doch schon ewig. Lustig das man Leute damit immer noch überraschen kann. Über 100% ausweichen kann mana uch nicht mehr erreichen nach den zig Nervs von Beweglichkeit/Verteidigungswertung. Ne zeitlang hatte mein 10er Schurke unbuffed 99,8% ausweichen, da haben selbst 70er Schurken lange drauf Finsterer Stoss gespammt. ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

Messia schrieb:


> er schreibt auch dass er nen extra umhang mit verstohlenheit hat.klasse wenn man erst ab level 2 stealthen kann



sorry, wenn ich das so schreibe, aber ich vermute, dass du keinen schurken hast oder keine ahnung von dem ;-)

verstohlen heit lernt man ganz einfach beim schurkenlehrer und das gleich im anfangsgebiet und das *mit* level 1

tsz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (22. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Du spielst allianz. nuff said.



Du bist noch jung oder?

Ausserdem, schau mal in die Sig, wäre mir neu das Trolle nun auch zur Alli gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Brandolf.....mag sein das du recht hast,hatte mal nen 19er PvP Schurke,und mit dem war ich erst mit stufe 2 beim lehrer und der hat mir das beigebracht.wusste nicht dass der das auch schon mit 1 gemacht hätte,tut mir leid für den post^^ einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (22. Oktober 2008)

Mein lvl1 Druide hat 666HP.. und mehrere Waffen. Am besten finde ich noch den ungebundenen Stab vom Waffenverkäufer mit Lebensdiebstahl, da der Druide mein Banker ist, Gamon heisst und sich mit dem originalen Gamon in OG recht häufig duelliert. Irgendwann bekomm ich den down.. der ist lvl12 mit 249 HP. Leider treff ich nie^^ Aber wenn Lebensdiebstahl mal procct.. sieht der alt aus. Und mein Gamon is dann Level 2. Leider.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Mein lvl1 Druide hat 666HP.. und mehrere Waffen. Am besten finde ich noch den ungebundenen Stab vom Waffenverkäufer mit Lebensdiebstahl, da der Druide mein Banker ist, Gamon heisst und sich mit dem originalen Gamon in OG recht häufig duelliert. Irgendwann bekomm ich den down.. der ist lvl12 mit 249 HP. Leider treff ich nie^^ Aber wenn Lebensdiebstahl mal procct.. sieht der alt aus. Und mein Gamon is dann Level 2. Leider.



versuch es mal mit feuriger waffe
die ignoriert die rüstung auch bei lvl 70er spielern ;-)
und procct viel öfters als lebensdiebstahl, daher suche ich auch 2 dolche ^^

feurig gegen nicht sich heilende spieler und lebensdiebstahl, wenn sich der
pala oder priester zu oft in ihrer schutzblase verstecken und heilen ^^,
dann darf ich auch

ich war so wahnsinnig und habe einen klon von meinem schurken zu hogger
geschickt, der hatte dann doch etwas zu viel leben als lvl 11 elite und einen
heftigen schlag

aber ich konnte mich immer mit 5-10% leben retten
ich glaub auf 89% und 85% brachte ich ihn - das elite so viel ausmacht ^^
denn seine kollegen waren kein problem auch die mit lvl 12



##############

noch etwas - ich habe alle waffenfertigkeiten auf 5/5 geskillt und auch
erste hilfe auf 150/150 somit stehen mir seidenverbände zur verfügung
denn das lvl 1 essen bringt net soo viel

zum kampf, ich trage den immer sportlich aus, d.h.

ich nehme keine heiltränke, verbände oder sonstiges
allein meine items sollen mir zum sieg verhelfen

ich nutze die tränke nur, wen sich wachen oder höhere spieler einschalten oder
es mehr als 2 gegener werden


----------



## phexus (22. Oktober 2008)

Lernt ein Druide eigentlich mit lvl1 was beim Lehrer? Der Char ist bald 2 Jahre alt aber den hat er noch nie besucht..


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Lernt ein Druide eigentlich mit lvl1 was beim Lehrer? Der Char ist bald 2 Jahre alt aber den hat er noch nie besucht..



hmm, hab zwar auch einen druidentwink aber der ist eher ein arbeitstwink

wobei - ein kleiner tipp ... versuch es garnicht mit dem ^^
hab vor kreuzweg fest 2 level 10 druiden mit meinem schurken
erledigt. fast desshalb, weil der 2 sich mit ca. 8% zu den wachen retten konnte.

ich selbst hatte noch ca. die hälfte an hp

...

welche klasse wirklich die bester für lvl 1 ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber der schurke ist mit verstohlenheit
ganz net, da man sich so sehr gut aus dem target nehmen kann so lang der kampf noch nicht begonnen hat


----------



## tomtom79 (22. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hmm, hab zwar auch einen druidentwink aber der ist eher ein arbeitstwink
> 
> wobei - ein kleiner tipp ... versuch es garnicht mit dem ^^
> hab vor kreuzweg fest 2 level 10 druiden mit meinem schurken
> ...



Brandolf wie ist es mit Nachtelfen die haben ja jetzt ab level 1 schattenmimik und kommen dann immer aus dem kampf!! also müsstest du deutlich wenniger probs mit den wachen haben oder?


ps. ich bins Freddý 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also das mit dem level 1 char stimmt wirklich
> 
> erster mit der richtigen antwort war jolk - gz
> 
> ...


 man........ so viel freizeit hätt ich auch gern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also das mit dem level 1 char stimmt wirklich
> 
> erster mit der richtigen antwort war jolk - gz
> 
> ...


dar wirste dich sicher über die boc-items freuen^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2008)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> Brandolf wie ist es mit Nachtelfen die haben ja jetzt ab level 1 schattenmimik und kommen dann immer aus dem kampf!! also müsstest du deutlich wenniger probs mit den wachen haben oder?
> 
> 
> ps. ich bins Freddý
> ...


für aus dem kampf braucht man ja vanish, einfach verstohlen sein geht nur außerhalb


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

Cookie schrieb:


> man........ so viel freizeit hätt ich auch gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm was soll daran so zeitaufwendig gewesen sein?

@tomtom - gnom finde ich besser, da er sich entfesseln kann und das
war dann für die gegner nicht so gut

und den wachen laufe ich meist davon 

ach ja noch etwas

UNMUT! - die wachen um xr sind auch gepusht worden, da muss ich ja jetzt 
noch weiter rumschleichen, grrr


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. Oktober 2008)

Knochentier schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18610
> hat auch 2.5 dps
> 
> 
> ...



knochentier

*hiermit nehme ich eine behauptung zurück, ich wurde eines besseren belehrt 
entschludige meine berichtigung, die auf die erfahrung von vor einem monat beruht !*

es gibt neue items, oder es geht sogar auf alle. man kann die verzauberung
+150 hp auf brust, die eigentlich für items ab lvl 35 vorgesehen ist/war, auch auf
eine oder mehrere items die auch ein lvl 1 char tragen kann zaubern.

also ich denke mal, dass es eher unbeabsichtigt war

zumindest für meine brustkleidung das haliskanjackett, das neu mit dem los wochos man
am friedhof von tanaris eingeführt wurde ist so ein teil, bei der das geht und somit
hat mein gnom nun

*855 hp
349 rüssi *(wurde nochmal verbessert - komisch stoff ist besser als leder)
ap und krit sind gleich geblieben
ja ich hab durch ein fehler die 50ap + 12 krit auf die hose auch drauf gebracht aber, das bringt
nix mit level eins ^^ ich glaub, da hatte ich knapp 100 ap und 40,23% krit aber nur noch 455 hp
und weniger rüstung

nun sehe ich eher aus wie ein spanisch/mexikanischer schurken gnom aus
sollte mich von nun an "el gringo" nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nachtrag (hab ich vergessen): wie du aber auf 887 hp gekommen bist ohne die brustverzauberung von 150 hp
ist mir ein rätsel, ich denke - mit buffs
vielleicht gehen noch andere verzauberungen, die du aber nicht genannt hast, nach den schlotternächten werde
ich mal schauen was da noch geht, ob es am patch liegt, dass mehr geht

gruß

brandolf


*ich suche noch immer den dolch !*


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Suche ist abgeschlossen !


Vielen dank an alle, die

diesen Beitrag so nett ausgeschmückt haben.

Gestern waren von 2 Gildenkollegen je ein einfacher Dolch im Briefkasten.

Somit ist mein Schurke nun mit der besten LvL 1 Waffe ausgerüstet
(die nicht! BoP ist)


Gruß

Brandolf


P.S.: Wer den Schurken in Aktion erleben möchte, kann sich ja auf Mannoroth
einen Menschen erstellen und nach Goldhain kommen

per PN einfach nachfragen, wann man sich trifft

;-)


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

na dann hat sich das ja auch erledigt


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

naja du suche hat sich erledigt, aber das abenteuer beginnt

nur ist das eine andere geschichte...

weiss nicht ob man die hier lesen möchte ;-)


hmm vielleicht, die lustigen pvp-erlebnisse des einser gnoms

ok ich werde es versuchen, viellicht kommt es an


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2008)

argh bist schonwieder net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> argh bist schonwieder net da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hätte es besser sein lassen - schon wieder ein von mir ernst gemeintes thema
und schon wieder über 4000 zugriffe und 61 antworten innerhalb kürzester zeit
und schon wieder zerreissen sie sich um den wahrheitsgehalt des themas und
dem rätseln ob ich noch herr meiner sinne bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoina (28. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ich hätte es besser sein lassen - schon wieder ein von mir ernst gemeintes thema
> und schon wieder über 4000 zugriffe und 61 antworten innerhalb kürzester zeit
> und schon wieder zerreissen sie sich um den wahrheitsgehalt des themas und
> dem rätseln ob ich noch herr meiner sinne bin
> ...



Tja, dann hättest du ein anderes Thema wählen müssen!! ;-) Es ist nämlich auf den ersten Blick wirklich ein bisschen fragwürdig.


----------

